# Any tips on getting good hedgie pics?



## Tasha (Feb 24, 2009)

I've seen some wonderful pics on here of peoples hedgies and was wondering if anyone's got any tips on getting great pics?

Im especially impressed with the ones taken during the day. If i got henry out before dark he scurrys to the nearest dark place to go back to sleep, making him a difficult little bugger to get a pic of! :lol: 

Once again any tips would be great!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm no expert, but I've found these things help me get better animal pictures:

-Good lighting. 
-Not a lot of noise or distractions.
-Turn macro on!
-Let your hedgie use the litterbox before hand...
-Get down at their level, you get teefer shots that way. :lol: 

Some hedgies are more tolerant than others, so don't be too surprised if Henry decides he doesn't want to ever sit still!


----------



## cynthb (Aug 28, 2008)

My camera has a really good optical zoom (less grainy than a digital zoom). I find standing back and zooming in with the camera gets me a more relaxed subject, and the flash (if you use one) is much easier on hedgie's eyes from further back.


----------



## sillybowtie (Oct 6, 2008)

See if your camera has a setting that will take multiple pictures at a time. On my Olympus I have an "auction" mode for close up items that takes 3 pictures in a row. I also use a true spectrum light and that helps on reducing the yellowness you get with just a regular light bulb. Having good light lets you not have to use the flash which can scare an hedgie. It is always good to have an extra pair of hands and make sure there are no exits for him to run away. For the Easter shoot I took over 100 pictures but a lot of them are bury or my hand in it because Ace found a way to get in to hiding. Also I had a piece of apple for him to nibble on to keep still.


----------



## Mika (Dec 4, 2008)

I would add:

- Don't be shy to take a lotof pictures!!


----------

